# July 1st SE Mich



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking to see if there's any interest in a herf June 30th or July 1st, don't quite know if I am supposed to do something, though I'm sure the little lady will tell me. Anywho, I have a giant yard, lawn games, a grill, smoker, fridge outside for cool beverages, and if things get crappy a garage to sit in.

All would be welcome, looking to have this at my home in Rochester Hills.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I'm down to come out from Chicago!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

awesome, you'll have to bring some food from Hot Dougs


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> I'm down to come out from Chicago!


You do realize that's at least a five hour drive for you.

[Speaking from someone who used to live in Tinley Park.]


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

hardcz said:


> awesome, you'll have to bring some food from Hot Dougs


Portillo's Beef!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

five hour? Takes me roughly 4 to get there to see my aunt/uncle live over by lincolnwood


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

hardcz said:


> five hour? Takes me roughly 4 to get there to see my aunt/uncle live over by lincolnwood


It's just under 4 for me to Tinley, it looks like Phil is on the near north side, so I added an hour for traveling through the city.

I also try to keep my speed a respectable 80.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Time isn't the issue.. I need to explore this country and this gives me an excuse to take the woman and smoke cigars haha


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

There ya go, if you show up, I'll give you something special.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, I might be willing to hike over there too! Gotta see what happens along the job front. I also have to move sometime in July. BUT if I can, I will.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome, as it gets closer, let me know so I can plan accordingly with food and such.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I'll start stockpiling now lol

there are some nice local cigars out here


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm salivating thinking of Hot Dougs....

Hot Doug's

The foie gras dog, has foie gras on top of a duck sausage and truffled mustard, that and a side of duck fat fries.. O M G.... One of the best meals I've ever had.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

oh man, I found a supplier for pork belly.... just may have to smoke some bacon.... BEST THING EVER!!!!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

This sounds cool and it's pretty near my area in Lake Orion. I think the word is a "herf" right? It'd be my first. Gotta warn ya though, I don't really have any cigars to bring for myself right now (only tried about 10 and those were with friends during boardgames, so I'm pretty new) but it could be cool to come, so would you be up for offering me one or two or should I pick some random ones up on the way? I'm a college student so I'm both poor and still pretty young, don't know if being in my early 20's is also something that precludes me from coming? If so I understand.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

PM me for address guys.

Draepheus, usually you bring what you want to smoke, if you bring something extra for the group, be it food, drinks, or smokes, that's up to you.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

sorry guys I can't come.. Job change I wasn't expected is happening on the 28th. :sad:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

good luck with the new job buddy


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Well well... I'm 1.5h south of ya in Toledo. This did spark my interest..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

corpsegrinder said:


> Well well... I'm 1.5h south of ya in Toledo. This did spark my interest..


hope to see ya, thinking of bringing out a door prize from the basement lol


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

hardcz said:


> good luck with the new job buddy


Its not exactly a new job.. its a layoff.. but we will see what happens


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

income is income, doesn't really matter I suppose.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah.. money... 

I'm not going to be able to make it. Have fun though dudes, maybe we can get a Chicago herf going, Phil.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

hardcz said:


> hope to see ya, thinking of bringing out a door prize from the basement lol


That door prize a hooker with missing front teeth by any chance?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> hope to see ya, thinking of bringing out a door prize from the basement lol


Wakin' up the gimp, huh?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

corpsegrinder said:


> That door prize a hooker with missing front teeth by any chance?


No teeth. What kind of operation do you think I run?


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

hardcz said:


> No teeth. What kind of operation do you think I run?


Since I'm always cautious with strangers, I went ahead and scouted out your basement while you were sleeping and this is what I found:

















Needless to say I'll be coming and bring some dental floss too.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

what... the... hell....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

anywho, I plan on having vherf up so people can pop in and say hi if they get bored.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

This seems to be getting bigger than it seemed at first. Anyway, I don't think I can private message yet so I'm new. As for what to bring, I guess I'll try and stop some place if I get the chance to come, work might come up though. I would still need to get the address somehow though, heh.

Weird stuff going on in this thread <.<


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shoot me an email, [email protected] I'll get you my address.

Just picked up 3 slabs of baby backs... smoker is going to be kicking in full swing Sunday morning.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

what's that? yes, i do have a few pounds of catfish to fry up as a snack in prep of the ribs being finished.


----------

